# Can you treat Coccidia and use a dewormer?



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

I have 3 doelings that are 7 months old and one showing signs of Coccidia. The women I purchased them from was very helpful and I am now treating all three on a 5 day treatment of Corid. My question is can I use Positive Pellet goat dewormer at the same time as I am treating them with the Corid or should I wait until the treatment is complete? If I should wait how long should I wait to deworm?
Thank you!
Jennifer


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would wait until they are done with this round of Corid. Just wondering but why do you think they need the corid & a wormer?
If I was also going to worm them after the Corid I would use either Cydectin or Quest but the Positive Pellet wormer your talking about is not effective anywhere I don't believe.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Yup, pellet dewormer waste of time/money.  I suggest getting some Quest horse paste, which is moxidectin, and dosing at 1cc per 100lbs body weight. 

Are you doing the proper dose of Corid? It is not dosed by the bottle's reccomendations. Also, corid is not the best treatment - it is a coccidistat, so it is best utelized as a preventative. It can work as a treatment but I suggest doing another round of treatment in about 14-21 days. Essentially, you're not killing the cocci, you're just halting their development.  

Here is info on cocci treatments/preventatives: http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=9125.0

Here is info on dewormers: 

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=8934.0


----------

